# Internet Slowdown on Rogers



## Geoffrey (May 22, 2003)

Just want to put this out there as I couldn't find another thread here about this.

Has anyone who has Rogers High Speed in Toronto noticed a slowdown in response time and speed lately? Web page loading has been horrendus - I want to shoot myself by the time the page finishes loading - poorly.  

I called rogers just now and after some testing and the guy finding out I use a mac, I was told by the rogers guy that 'we don't support macs' how ridic. tptptptp 

Then the guy tells me to call Apple because he's received many calls about the same issue. I ask what they are doing to resolve it - he says nothing!

So anyway, I wanted to make sure I'm not the only one(PC users respond too!!) who is having the problem. I think that I'm going to call every night and keep complaining.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Try changing DNS servers. A slow DNS server can turn high speed into dial up. OpenDNS has much better performance than Sympatico's DNS servers. When tech supports ask me what kind of computer I use, I always say I'm using Windows - it gets better results from Sympatico (esp. when I know the problem isn't related to my internal network)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Experiencing slow-downs once in a while here in Ottawa, aswell. 

I've been using the OpenDNS servers for a while now. When everything is running properly.. it's great. But, I still get slow pages once in a while. Sometimes even to the point where AIM/MSN and a few other apps won't connect. Actually, I had the issue this morning. But now, everything is fine. =/


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Me too! I was just doing a search here as well to see if there was a thread and if anyone else is experiencing slowdowns. I really started to notice it three days ago. Pages are loading very slow, if at all. (especially Yahoo! Mail). I was wondering if the slowdown was due to Spam and hoping the problem would work itself out. 

I haven't called Rogers yet and the response you received worries me.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Try putting these in the DNS servers window..

24.153.22.67
24.153.22.195

excellent speed test here

http://www.speedtest.net/



my current speed on Rogers.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

WOW!!! thanks a bunch for the open DNS link...Rogers was sucking something the last 3 days and the internet was horrible...now it is much better....cheers! Mark


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Try putting these in the DNS servers window.
> 
> 24.153.22.67
> 24.153.22.195
> ...


Here's my speedtest. The first one with my regular settings the second one with (24.153.22.67/24.153.22.195). No real numeric difference. (but I am noticing better transition/faster loading of webpages)

btw, my modem is a Toshiba (if that has anything to do with it).


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yea I noticed the same thing last 2 days.

My neighbors sympatico is smooth though.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Using Open DNS servers,
This is my speed as of 8:00

been like this for DAYS.










 

Down in Southern Etobicoke btw.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

That was a really good site, I was messing around with it when I got this result beejacon


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

OMG... this is one of the record books! From my PISMO... with a Wireless G card... I gotta download some movies tonight


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Just called Rogers about mine too...trouble ticket was issued.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I just called. What a bunch of idiots. I told them plenty of folks are experiencing the same problem so it isn't MY machine.

I normally get about 4800 and I'm down to 2700. Not acceptable.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

You guys honestly think that they give a damn. Last time I called they blamed it on my machine as well.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Vexel said:


> I've been using the OpenDNS servers for a while now. When everything is running properly.. it's great.


Thanks for the tip. Seems to make things a little snappier!


----------



## gord (Nov 4, 2002)

yea its been quite slow with Rogers so-called high speed here in Mississauga too the last day


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

The guy I was talking to did not try to sluff me off...he knew right away I had networking experience so decided to act professional about it. Did all the standard tests that he had to...


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

The problem I get is the sites will either snappy load like always or just stall..or load very slowly at random...same with ping response to. Either snappy, or nothing.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

thanks for the DNS tip, seems to have improved the slowdown. I was also finding Rogers to be slow over the last three days.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ottawa rogers


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Did the DNS trick here as well too. One thing that I noticed is that Rogers is currently only issuing me one DNS server via DHCP. I have been using an alternate DNS server for the past few days and performance was great. The Rogers server I was using did not even resolve some names. Such performance is unacceptable.


----------



## matmude (Jun 1, 2005)

i've been on and off the phone with rogers over the past two days regarding this issue, they told me mac users are calling in by the boatload and normally they don't get many calls from mac users. they logged a ticket, the issue is with the dns servers, apparently there was something mentioned on cnn regarding a virus attacking macs that affects the ability to surf. i placed a call into my friend who is down at apple in san jose to get some inside info on this. was going to try and call apple care tonight, but seeing that it's past 9pm nobody is there, will have to do tomorrow. this is quite frustrating to say the least.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

it's the macs fault...

I read on a PC forum rogers is having DNS problems. So apparently it isn't just macs.


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

I called rogers tonight.. actually about 10 mins ago, took forever to get someone to answer. The guy was actually pretty decent about the whole thing. Turns out that the configuration file for the modem was messed up and it was limiting me from going above 3Mbps (I was stuck around 2.9 like some people here). They resent that config file to the modem and I tested again and was getting 5Mbps, but the DNS server (www.websitename.com to ip numbers) slow down is still going on.

He told me some story about Mac users and a virus mention on CNN so I decided to hang up and do some research myself online. 

Glad to have those DNS numbers MacDoc because it sped up everything. So obviously its a DNS thing that the geniuses at Rogers haven't dealt with.

Hey MacDoc where are these DNS numbers from? Older rogers DNS servers???

What Mac virus? I know that there aren't any viruses for mac out there but I guess someone can try and make one. I mean we are getting a bit smug and someone probably wants to bring us down a notch.

And for the reason that rogers people probably have been getting so many calls from mac users is that we expect our machines to function fast unlike our windows friends which just chuck it up to the windows crap. 

Jorge


----------



## matmude (Jun 1, 2005)

Boomcha said:


> And for the reason that rogers people probably have been getting so many calls from mac users is that we expect our machines to function fast unlike our windows friends which just chuck it up to the windows crap.
> 
> Jorge


:lmao: tru dat! i searched CNN i can't find anything on it and my boy at apple down in silicon valley didn't hear anything about this issue - anybody log this with apple care? would like to hear what they have to say


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

matmude said:


> :lmao: tru dat! i searched CNN i can't find anything on it and my boy at apple down in silicon valley didn't hear anything about this issue - anybody log this with apple care? would like to hear what they have to say



I searched CNN too and couldn't find anything. I wonder if Rogers tech is confusing it with the ipod virus problem.

Much improvement with those DNS numbers. Thanks.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Just changed to the OPENDNS servers...all problems are fixed!


----------



## matmude (Jun 1, 2005)

i have another friend that works at rogers and said they logged about 25 calls on the same issue tonight - they still insist that it's a mac issue


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Well screw Rogers.

The DNS' are:
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Try those!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, here is what happened to me -- consistent with the way things have been for a while with Rogers, it seems: I started the test, and it was taking A LONG TIME for the test to commence, longer than usual by a mile. I actually left Safari trying to connect for about fifteen minutes. NOTHING.

Then, I come back, refresh the page and BOOM:



Right up to spec for a Docsys modem... but I've had these "stalls" occur regularly over the past week or so.


----------



## matmude (Jun 1, 2005)

wow i'm flying with those! thanks


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Well, here is what happened to me -- consistent with the way things have been for a while with Rogers, it seems: I started the test, and it was taking A LONG TIME for the test to commence, longer than usual by a mile. I actually left Safari trying to connect for about fifteen minutes. NOTHING.
> 
> Then, I come back, refresh the page and BOOM:
> 
> ...


Change the DNS...trust me...it helps


----------



## Geoffrey (May 22, 2003)

Boomcha said:


> I called rogers tonight.. actually about 10 mins ago, took forever to get someone to answer. The guy was actually pretty decent about the whole thing. Turns out that the configuration file for the modem was messed up and it was limiting me from going above 3Mbps (I was stuck around 2.9 like some people here). They resent that config file to the modem and I tested again and was getting 5Mbps, but the DNS server (www.websitename.com to ip numbers) slow down is still going on.


I love it when you ring call centres .. you can speak to 20 different people and get 20 different answers .. nobody - not even the supervisor i spoke too - told me that. When I asked why I was clocking in under 5Mbps, he told me that was normal! So which is it? Sheesh.

But I did update with those DNS settings, and that has improved my response time - but I shouldn't have to do it seeing that I throw 40$ a month to the monopoly .....

G :baby:


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I have been experiencing the same issue with Rogers as well. Did the DNS change that MacDoc suggested and things seem to be a little bit more responsive.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone here care to list the DNS server they are assigned [or their router is assigned, via DHCP ?]

Mine : 64.71.255.198


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Maca - that's been a report from many - stalling.

But I think it might be related to the OS -something with caching.

Even on the MacPro with a 512 1900XT card and 4 gigs of RAM that normally is smooth as silk on everything - Safari will suddenly beachball and once Shiira hung completely to a Force Quit. 

Something weird.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Maca - that's been a report from many - stalling.
> 
> But I think it might be related to the OS -something with caching.
> 
> ...


^How come the new DNS fixed it then..instantly?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks SO MUCH, John Clay, for that Open DNS thang! Seems to be working beautifully. I retested. My speed was the same, but more relevant is the fact that the test started lickity-split! Swinging over to other sites -- ones I chose purposely that I don't usually go to but are rich like nbc.com or ther BBC site -- and the responsiveness is plain to see. Awesome! :love2:

MacDoc, I don't know if this relates to what you're talking about, but I have run all my chron tasks etc. in recent days.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Geoffrey said:


> I called rogers just now and after some testing and the guy finding out I use a mac, I was told by the rogers guy that 'we don't support macs' how ridic. tptptptp
> 
> Then the guy tells me to call Apple because he's received many calls about the same issue. I ask what they are doing to resolve it - he says nothing!
> 
> .





dslreports forum said:


> I would like to know what's the procedure to become a Rogers tech (onsite) in Ontario!!! Is there a course that you need to take, where do you apply etc...
> 
> 1) Loose all knowledge of Cable.
> 2) Apply.
> ...


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

Ender78, thats the same server I was using when it was slow.

Jorge


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone know the real story of OpenDNS? Is it a sell your info to the advertisers thing or is it a real legit thing? I'm just wary of using some other DNS server when doing banking or stuff like that and I'm also a bit paranoid about stuff like this.

Anyone know? I went to the website and it seems ok but if someone else knows it would put me more at ease.

Jorge


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Boomcha said:


> Does anyone know the real story of OpenDNS? Is it a sell your info to the advertisers thing or is it a real legit thing? I'm just wary of using some other DNS server when doing banking or stuff like that and I'm also a bit paranoid about stuff like this.
> 
> Anyone know? I went to the website and it seems ok but if someone else knows it would put me more at ease.
> 
> Jorge


My exchange server admin highly recommends it.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Boomcha said:


> Does anyone know the real story of OpenDNS? Is it a sell your info to the advertisers thing or is it a real legit thing? I'm just wary of using some other DNS server when doing banking or stuff like that and I'm also a bit paranoid about stuff like this.
> 
> Anyone know? I went to the website and it seems ok but if someone else knows it would put me more at ease.
> 
> Jorge


A quick Google turned up some info, most of it good with a little negative speculation:

http://www.wired.com/news/technology/0,71345-0.html

http://www.circleid.com/posts/opendns_anti_phishing_typosquatter_no_sitefinder/

http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/07/18/opendns-wants-to-watch-the-web-for-you


----------



## matmude (Jun 1, 2005)

The OpenDNS fix is all fine and dandy but bottom line is we shouldn't have to be doing this, rogers needs to get it's act together. My latest update from an insider at Rogers is that it is just a MAC issue with DNS and not this virus nonsense they were first suggesting. In this day and age you would think service providers would dedicate some resources towards supporting MAC.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, who's NOT "industry standard" here? Apple? Roger's servers? Microsoft?? Apache? Wassup??  I would assume that Apache would be fairly platform agnostic... but who knows what Rogers uses. If it's some MS solution, it could be something intolorant of open standards... but "made" standard on account of MS's ubiquity. So, who'd be "right", here?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

matmude said:


> The OpenDNS fix is all fine and dandy but bottom line is we shouldn't have to be doing this, rogers needs to get it's act together. My latest update from an insider at Rogers is that it is just a MAC issue with DNS and not this virus nonsense they were first suggesting. In this day and age you would think service providers would dedicate some resources towards supporting MAC.



Interesting, I have an XP machine at home that exhibits the exact same symptoms. Did not know that I could consider that machine a Mac, cool


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> ^How come the new DNS fixed it then..instantly?


There are two separate problems - my Rogers is fine - but Safari screws up from time to time and only since 10.4.8

I had the slow Rogers issue and the DNS fixed THAT.

I never got a beachball with the slow Rogers - only slow loads.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I got the slow down too, the DNS servers didn't change a thing. I noticed that the speed changes rapidly. Look at these 2 results, taken minutes apart, from the exact same server.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I experienced my first Safari crash today since upgrading to 10.4.8, the odd thing is that it reset everything to it's default settings and removed some third party plug ins. 

On another note, we use Bell Hi Speed at the office and Safari has the same issues, slow load times, certain pages just take forever. I did change the DNS server thing last night.


----------



## matmude (Jun 1, 2005)

i received a call from rogers this afternoon saying that the issue has been resolved, i'll believe it when i see it for myself when i get home.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

matmude said:


> i received a call from rogers this afternoon saying that the issue has been resolved, i'll believe it when i see it for myself when i get home.


Did they state what the issue was at all?


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Rogers was pretty slow this morning at home. I'll check when I get home tonight.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Seems much more responsive for me this evening. Going to monitor it...


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Try putting these in the DNS servers window..
> 
> 24.153.22.67
> 24.153.22.195


Would I use those numbers with each of my home computers, or in the setup of my router, or both computers and router?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I believe it would go into the device actually connected to the modem. If your computer is directly connected to the modem, it would go in the computer. If your modem is connected to a router, it would go in the router. You should already have DNS's entered which you replace with these, or put these 2 first.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

If I then put them in the router (which leads to the modem) what should I then have in those fields on my compiuters?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I live in Toronto Bathurst/Steeles area... Internet is ungodly slow the last few days/weeks.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

Ran speed test very early this morning (using Sympatico). Here are my numbers:

My Ping: 59 ms
Upload: 2554 kbps
Download: 646 kbps
Server Location: Toronto
IP: 69.156.14.87


----------

